
Sign Up for Startup Alley in Tel Aviv - Mimino123
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/sign-up-for-startup-alley-in-tel-aviv/
======
secfirstmd
Wonder if it will be open to Palestinians from the West Bank and Gaza?

